# "Postop incision swelling"



## TamaraM (Aug 24, 2011)

CHEST 1 VIEW  71010  FOR "Postop incision swelling".....  

I AM HAVING TROUBLES TRYING TO DECIDED WHAT TO USE FOR DX CODE. THE ONLY SURGICAL WOUND DX THEY HAVE IS NON-HEALING (998.83)  WHICH IS NOT THE CASE....   
           SHOULD I JUST USE 782.2 - SUPERFICIAL SWELLING?


----------



## MARYWALSH88 (Oct 8, 2014)

How about  997.99 other comps affect other spec body systems


----------

